# Setpal boxes to stop working?



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

It seems that Setpal boxes will shortly stop working, if not already:

http://www.freeview.co.uk/help/faq/id104963

It seems that the boxes will be permanently borked, unless you block channel updates.


----------



## cleudo (Apr 7, 2002)

TheBear said:


> It seems that Setpal boxes will shortly stop working, if not already:
> 
> http://www.freeview.co.uk/help/faq/id104963
> 
> It seems that the boxes will be permanently borked, unless you block channel updates.


Hmm, I'm in the stv central area & I've recently done a channel update.

Everything still seems ok so far...

(tempting fate I know...)


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

I'm In Tyne Tees, and have had no issues yet. (again, tempting fate)


----------



## bhedge (Mar 20, 2005)

I'm in Tyneside and my Setpal has died.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Thebear you said "It seems that the boxes will be permanently borked, unless you block channel updates."

I couldn't find any information that states it is channel updates that will break. Could you point me towards this information please?

My Daewoo DS608P is still working tonight even though South Yorkshire was listed as being upgraded today.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

I think also there is a software version issue involved as well. I have seen reports where someone with two SetPal boxes, and only the one without the latest software stopped working. The other one is working fine.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

Dug around a bit more.

If you do a rescan of channels the SetPal box will lose one or more muxes and their associated channels and never get them back.

If you leave alone and never re-scan it will carry on working fine, but you will not be able to receive any new services.

So what would people recomend as a replacement box ?

Philips DTR220 was mentioned somewhere ?


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I'm a bit out of touch with Freeview but I thought most were Setpal these days?

Anyway, don't do Freeview myself but did for a short while. Donated the box to my parents for them to use when the switch over occurs in Devon, but looks like it's that Daewoo DS608P


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

Same thing here, got both my parents and the inlaws a setpal box a couple of years ago, as we were so pleased with the signal quality, etc. Now we need to advise them what to get.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I suspect they may be surprised when they claim only 1% are affected and less than that because few have called them about it, especially when the complaints come in. I'd have thought a lot were setpal if they were bought in the last few years. More than 1% surely.


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, I read this information and thought, "OK there's no rush as long as I don't do a channel rescan". Then, there was a thunder storm and the power was cut off!
My Daewoo is faulty anyway since it loses all its memory after a power shutdown, so I had to attempt a rescan and all the channels came back as normal. It's been 3 days since my area was supposed to have been updated.
I emailed Freeview and complained about having to buy a new box just to keep up with the "standard" and they just sent me a scripted reply about how the updates were necessary and how to buy a new digibox. Vey helpful - NOT.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

I know the boxes are only £20 or so, but still it sucks that they can render a receiver obsolete when the digital switch over hasn't even completed. Not that it affects me directly, but still.

If it's only 1%, they can surely afford to just replace the box for free for those few.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Bugger. Accidentally did a rescan and now it's borked. DON'T RESCAN YOUR SETPALS!

I'll try ringing Daewoo.... But I could do with a new box today...


----------



## jeremy Parsons (Jan 6, 2002)

I have had 3 sepal receivers and they all died about 6 months ago what is the reccomended replacemnt that deals witha power outage?


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

Its a poor show when recent DTT boxes fail as they are no longer up to spec.

My Philips ONdigital box, which I got before the official launch of ONdigital, survived the NIT changes.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

ozsat said:


> My Philips ONdigital box, which I got before the official launch of ONdigital, survived the NIT changes.


Ditto here. Day one Philips DTX 6370 box still going strong at my Mum's place after nearly 10 years. But then the construction quality of those boxes was very good and the final OnDigital software very robust (even if the box may be a tad slow to change channels, especially when jumping from a 16QAM to 64QAM Mux or vica versa).

However as I got my Mum Sky Pay Once Watch Forever last November its now only mainly used if needing to watch Virgin1, Dave, Sky Sports News, TMF or The Hits. This is mainly only by me when I visit.

Returning to the OP's question I suspect the Sony Freeview box would be the best bet now if you can find one on Ebay.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

I bought the Wharfedale LPDV832B from Argos - only £25.
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5320936/Trail/searchtext>FREEVIEW.htm

It works very well, seems to get a better signal than my SetPal. You can disable the software scan, but not the channel scan as far as I can see. MHEG can't be disabled.

Seems as quick as the SetPal when changing channel. The default code of 20030 fast works with no errors (so far).

I haven't tested to see if it comes on after a power cut - but if it's on standby, entering a number DOESN'T wake it up.

It also has a very bright LED display showing the current channel number. Handy if you want a vauge idea of what it's recording!


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Do you get any sound dropouts with the "low power" Wharfedale LPDV832B?
That's the only real issue I have with my older version - picture quality is excellent and reliability is also good and it deals with our under powered signal well
I keep Tivo and it's STB on a &#163;30 uninterupted power supply so restarts aren't a problem.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

I've not noticed any - but it's been on less than 24 hours. The signal strength seems very good though. I'll check some recordings tonight.

I think it comes with version 0.3 of the firmware, if that helps.

EDIT: Firmware update being broadcast next week http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl
May solve sound dropouts.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

According to my DV832BN(2) box I'm on v1.13 and they're broadcasting a repeat of v2.14
I wonder what the difference will be, there is zero information about Wharfedale on the web as it appears to be a rebadged Vestel box and their site is...

I've set myself a reminder to initiate the download on Wed the 13th Aug and see what gives - thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> it appears to be a rebadged Vestel box and their site is...


See www.vestel.com.tr/EN/contact

There is no UK contact number listed but one of the Turkish numbers listed or the US number surely ought to be able to provide some further assistance?

They only admit to making DVB satellite receivers under their own name at www.vestel.com.tr/MSIB20/Templates/...=GXtp+BOjshvdtU8oC0Y63ZU4Bmg8uj1Jad9TVkxU1fQ=
but no doubt make the DTT boxes on a third party basis under other brand names such as Whafedale.

Although there is no UK website I now find they do have both an address and a phone number listed at www.192.com Perhaps you might like to give them a call and ask about the Firmware update and its impact or otherwise on the sound dropout bug. Its even a normal 01 phone number rather than a horrid 0870 number. :up:

Vestel UK Ltd
94 DEDWORTH ROAD
WINDSOR
Berkshire
SL4 5AY
Business Directory
01753834500 tel
01753 834 509 fax


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't have that kind of time on my hands, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

AMc said:


> I don't have that kind of time on my hands, but thanks for the suggestion.


So time to post on here but not the 10 minutes needed for a phone call?


----------



## Phantom Wombat (Oct 31, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> Returning to the OP's question I suspect the Sony Freeview box would be the best bet now if you can find one on Ebay.


I would agree. I got one this week for £40 delivered, and it's the only freeview tuner I've had (and I had a Daewoo Setpal for a few years for the Tivo) that picks up one of the muxes at all (it's a marginal reception that disappears in bad weather but nothing else even recognised the mux was there at all)


----------



## trevorC (Aug 9, 2008)

terryeden said

>I bought the Wharfedale LPDV832B from Argos - only £25.
>
>
>It works very well, seems to get a better signal than my SetPal. You can 
>disable the software scan, but not the channel scan as far as I can see. MHEG
>can't be disabled.

Can you confirm that works with Tivo? What code are you using?

I am completeyl fed up of not being able to get any Freeview STB to work with my Tivo, and am now giving up on my BT setpal STB which on scanning claims to find zero channels.

All I want is a STB I can get Tivo to control!!


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

trevorC said:


> All I want is a STB I can get Tivo to control!!


Try something other than a Setpal I would suggest.

People seem to have this obsessive idea they are better than other Freeview boxes for Tivo use whereas the evidence now seems to be that they run too hot and burn out after only a few years use.

Try the Sony VTX-D800U as suggested above (many available on Ebay) or alternatively if you have line of sight to a satellite and no other objection to a satellite dish consider a Sky Pay Once Watch Forevev box for £75 from www.freesatfromsky.co.uk (as long as you remember to tell Sky you don't wish to continue subscribing before the end of the free 3/4 month Mux period and back it up with an email to [email protected]) or consider a www.freesat.co.uk HD box.

One point on any set top box which many of you seem to refuse to accept is that they are best placed on a timer that shuts off once a day at 4am or 5am for a couple of minutes when (Olympics excepted) nothing is likely to be recording and then brought back out of Standby by a daily manual recording of a minute or so. In my experience Set Top Boxes left on 24/7 always hang in the end due to some software lock up or other. From this point of view its desirable to try to get a Freeview STB that auto starts up back to the last channel it was on after a power off rather than going in to standby after power is restored. Alternatively a Freeview box that is turned back on by sending the channel number by Tivo is also OK but some Freeview boxes neither go back to the last channel they were on after a power off or are turned on by sending the channel number. Instead they require a hard on button command to turn them back on. These are Freeview boxes to avoid for Tivo use.


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

Something else about Setpal that I remember now. The box I bought also had an RF output which years ago I was interested in for the bedroom telly that just has RF input (yeah, it's a very old telly I bought in my teens, but still works fine ). Thinking about it, I think my parent's spare telly is similarly RF only. So if the setpal I gave them is dead then they may be stuffed.

Any other Freeview boxes with RF out that aren't setpal?


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

DeadKenny said:


> Something else about Setpal that I remember now. The box I bought also had an RF output which years ago I was interested in for the bedroom telly that just has RF input (yeah, it's a very old telly I bought in my teens, but still works fine ). Thinking about it, I think my parent's spare telly is similarly RF only. So if the setpal I gave them is dead then they may be stuffed.
> 
> Any other Freeview boxes with RF out that aren't setpal?


All the old OnDigital set top boxes had RF modulators and unlike the Setpal box my Day 1 OnDigital Philips DTX 6370 is still going nearly 10 years on.

Never seems to freeze and still handles all the Olympics interactive stuff.

OK its a little slow to change channels but does that matter if partnered as the source for a Tivo? Also these boxes never update the software or auto channel scan on their own and they can be switched on again from a standby (after a power cut for instance) by Tivo by just sending the channel number for the next program to be recorded.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

trevorC said:


> >I bought the Wharfedale LPDV832B from Argos - only £25.
> >
> >
> >It works very well, seems to get a better signal than my SetPal. You can
> ...





www.tivoportal.co.uk said:


> Wharfdale DV832B
> Supported: Use code 20030 under manufacturer Wharfdale


I have the slightly older version of the same box DV832BN(2). The box sits on top of Tivo using the front blaster and changes channel with 100% accuracy for months at a time without a restart. Picture quality is good and it deals with a weak signal - the only serious issue is there are intermittent drop outs in the sound which upset some people more than others. We live with it because the benefits out weigh the drawback - I reckon we lose sound about once an hour for half a second. Other people have found it too irritating and have returned the same box.

My box has RF loop through but no RF output from Freeview.

It's not clear if the changes to the newer Wharfdale LPDV832B box are significant - mine is silver, the LPDV832B is black - it could simply be cosmetic. As it's excluded from the 30 day refund at Argos you would need to find a fault to return it if you found it unsatisfactory. Of course dropping sound once or twice an hour would probably be enough


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Terryeden said:


> I think it comes with version 0.3 of the firmware, if that helps.
> 
> EDIT: Firmware update being broadcast next week http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl
> May solve sound dropouts.


Well I set auto updating back on yesterday and just ran a manual update - my box says there is no new software available and remains on v1.13.
So perhaps there's more difference between the Wharfedale DV832BN, Wharfedale DV832BN(2) and Wharfedale LPDV832B than meets the eye? - or the version number on the DTG site is wrong, or they're not actually broadcasting it, or it doesn't make it through my two daisy chained boosters, or ... oh who cares? the box works well enough for me


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Yes, I've been unable to get my box (unsure of exact model number) to upgrade, it's still on 2.1 which it was last week as well.


----------



## nickharman (Nov 19, 2005)

Gas man took out the power in our street with a stray spade and so the Setpal DS608P rescanned and yes, its all over for it since the freeview technical changes

And it was soooo good at changing channels too:-(

Is the £25 wharfedale from argos a safe bet for channel changing? It seems a very large box but I can live with most negatives as long as it reliably changes channels

Thx

N


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

nickharman said:


> Is the £25 wharfedale from argos a safe bet for channel changing? It seems a very large box but I can live with most negatives as long as it reliably changes channels


My Wharfedale DV832BN(2) has been 100% since I bought that - yes, I really mean it hasn't missed a single change and hasn't been restarted manually in months and months. Last year I had a couple of silent recordings from FiveUS but in retrospect I think this may have been the channel as subsequent recordings were fine.
It won't wake up on a channel change if you lose power.
It is quite big, but that means it runs cool - the silver one looks good on top of the Tivo despite the rather 1980's red LED display.
If the sound drop outs bug you, return it as faulty.
I would recommend it as an easily available and cheap Tivo feed.

It would be interesting to hear how Terryeden has found the newer black, low power variant.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

AMc said:


> It would be interesting to hear how Terryeden has found the newer black, low power variant.


It works fine. It's on firmware v0.3 and hasn't picked up the new one that's being broadcast. Haven't had any problems in the few days I've been using it.

Firmware update CAN be disabled. Although it only runs at 3AM for ~1 minute.
I don't think it automatically scans for new channels, but I might be wrong. Not noticed it bork any recordings.
Channel changes are fine.
Runs very cool.
MHEG is very fast (if you use it at all)
Very good at picking up weaker signals.
Can manually tune it into a MUX if you've got multiple broadcasters.
Subtitles seem very quick
2 SCARTs so you can daisy chain a DVD player / recorder.

Annoying things (really minor and petty)
Big red LED display. Useful if you want to know what channel TiVo is recording without turning it on. But otherwise just casts a glow across the room. Bit of tape / card should fix that!
Doesn't switch on after power off. No power cuts here, but slightly annoying.
If it's in standby, a channel change won't bring it back on. A real shame because the box only uses ~2W in standby. Would have been nice to switch it off during the night knowing that TiVo would wake it if needed.
No RF modulation. Not important for me, might be for some.
In black, so doesn't match my carefully coordinated colour scheme.... ;-)

Overall, for £25 from Argos what more do you want? Spend another £25 and get a UPS if you're worried about power failures.


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Since the Freeview upgrade my signal quality has degraded noticeably - I can't view any station without breakup. Looking at the signal level of my freeview box, it's gone down around 10-20&#37;.

Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

ColinYounger said:


> Since the Freeview upgrade my signal quality has degraded noticeably - I can't view any station without breakup. Looking at the signal level of my freeview box, it's gone down around 10-20%.
> 
> Anyone else seeing this?


Nope, if anything, mine's better. They may have fiddled around with something - might be worth rescanning?

If not, check the engineering pages
http://digitaluk.co.uk/planned_eng_listing/engineering_works
http://www.bbc.co.uk/reception/transmitters/index.shtml


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Rescan is a good idea (duh!) I'll try it later.

Thanks for the other links.


----------



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

I can recommend the Clarity STB from Tesco. It picks up MUX's on my old aerial that the Daewoo Setpal box ignored!

They were on special offer for £12.97 a few weeks back but are now back up to £14.97. Tesco stock number: 204-5154

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-5154.asp

Clubcard points too!!


----------



## nickharman (Nov 19, 2005)

I just got the goodmans from argos, a cinch to set up and it loves Tivos IR blaster

N


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

On advice from lots of people here, I got a Sony VTX-D800U. Must have had it a good 6 months now. Plugged it in first day I got it and haven't touched it since. It's as good as everyone said it would be. Tivo controls it perfectly and picture is excellent. I paid around 80 for mine - if you can get them for £40 now, better still!


----------



## TheBear (Feb 21, 2001)

I'm really, really p*ssed off with the people that ran Setpal/Novapal.

When I first bought the box it didn't work and had to be repaired (Dry joints on the memory chips, apparently). I never got a refund for my postage!

Then, those flippin' adverts that they introduced on the EPG. When I bought the box it didn't have them and there was no mention of them as a future feature. Despite this, Setpal forced them down my throat.

Then, Setpal go bust and their successors decide to CHARGE for an extended EPG. More money spent on the bl**dy setpal box.

And to put icing on the cake "someone" decides to change the transmissions such that it renders my box completely useless as Setpal scrimped on the design!!

I mean, the thing is less than four years old. I must have spent an extra fifteen quid getting what was a fairly expensive box repaired and upgrading the EPG and for what? A pretty ineffective door stop!

Grrrrrr!


----------



## IainJH (Mar 27, 2002)

Question for "the bear" - the Clarity STB you bought, what IR codes did you find worked with it please?


cheers! 

ps I'm another setpal owner, mine's not died yet but for a second tivo I got the cheapy Clarity STB - seems pretty good but I just need a code!


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

IainJH said:


> ps I'm another setpal owner, mine's not died yet but for a second tivo I got the cheapy Clarity STB - seems pretty good but I just need a code!


Mine still works as well, just ensure the auto update of channels is disabled in the setup menu and you will be fine. You will of course not be able to receive newer channels or renumbered channels, but until that time it should still just work.


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

terryeden said:


> Annoying things (really minor and petty)
> Big red LED display. Useful if you want to know what channel TiVo is recording without turning it on. But otherwise just casts a glow across the room. Bit of tape / card should fix that!


I disassembled the SetPal, took the dark plastic from the front and placed it over the LEDs. Turns down the brightness by just the right amount. A little bit of DIY recycling


----------



## gadgetgaz (Dec 31, 2002)

Yes, it has happened! My setpal was forced to do a rescan due to a power interruption and now there are no channels found.

I am well pi55ed off - the thing is now in the bottom of my dustbin


----------



## terryeden (Nov 2, 2002)

Just to clarify, had a genuine power-cut and the Wharfedale DV832BN powered back on to the channel it was on previous to the cut.

So, if you're after a replacement - it's highly recommended.


----------



## jed (Oct 16, 2001)

Hi, following the above recommendations I bought a Wharfedale DV832B (now £19.99 from Argos) - did I miss what the difference between that and the DB832BN was?

Unfortunately it's only at V0.3 so I'm going to have to wait for an OTA upgrade.

I see on the http://www.dtg.org.uk/consumer/receivers.html website they don't even mention Wharfedale - can someone please confirm I am looking out for Wharfedale on the http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl website?

Presumably my only option now is to disable updates on the Wharfedale to keep Tivo happy and check the above website on a weekly basis for any updates or contact Wharfedale direct for a date and obtain one when it is next available. Not ideal, but hopefully it will be worth the wait.

Thanks,
Jed


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Jed - my much older silver box didn't update with the last broadcast a couple of weeks ago. Earlier in this thread terryeden reports his black one is on v0.3 and didn't update either. I would just disable updates and forget about it.

FWIW if it is set to autoupdate every night it spends 'about 20 mins' messing about (according to my partner whos late night olympics was interupted long enough to wake me up and harrang me about it  )


----------



## jed (Oct 16, 2001)

Chaps, those of you who like me have an Wharfedale LPDV832B (not N) and want to get it to auto power up after a power hit may like to have a look at my other thread.
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6646090#post6646090

Jed


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

jed said:


> Hi, following the above recommendations I bought a Wharfedale DV832B (now £19.99 from Argos) - did I miss what the difference between that and the DB832BN was?
> 
> Unfortunately it's only at V0.3 so I'm going to have to wait for an OTA upgrade.
> 
> ...


Apologies for the old thread resurrection and late notice - I've just noticed my Wharfedale DV832B updated to version *2.9* on Monday night - according to http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl this version is being broadcast until 9 a.m. tomorrow if anyone wants to force an update.

No idea what changes it incorporates.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Spotted your post at 9.03 this morning. Ran a manual update on my Wharfedale DV832B (2) and got no new software found 
If it fixes the sound drop out issue then it would be worth turning on auto updates for a while in the hopes of a repeat.


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

steveroe said:


> Apologies for the old thread resurrection and late notice - I've just noticed my Wharfedale DV832B updated to version *2.9* on Monday night - according to http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl this version is being broadcast until 9 a.m. tomorrow if anyone wants to force an update.
> 
> No idea what changes it incorporates.


According to threads on DS it add Teletext Extra, which apparently can be a blessing or a curse.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

Fred Smith said:


> According to threads on DS it add Teletext Extra, which apparently can be a blessing or a curse.


I can sadly confirm it definitely does *not* solve the sound dropout problems.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

I don't know if I'm pleased or not - if it had fixed the problem and I'd missed the update I'd be annoyed, as it still isn't fixed it it remains an irritation which may never be resolved.

Teletext extra sounds...unexciting. 
I noticed on engadget the other day some new TVs in the US are coming with RSS readers for weather, news etc. I was mightly impressed that they'd reinvented the teletext we had in the 1980s


----------



## Fred Smith (Oct 5, 2002)

AMc said:


> Spotted your post at 9.03 this morning. Ran a manual update on my Wharfedale DV832B (2) and got no new software found
> If it fixes the sound drop out issue then it would be worth turning on auto updates for a while in the hopes of a repeat.


There's another but different models update tomorrow until Monday.

http://www.dtg.org.uk/retailer/download_schedule.pl

You might want to think about it and turn on or off auto updating tonight? Starts tomorrow at 10AM.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Thanks Fred - I'd already set auto update back on - but the DTG site is pretty specific that the "DV832BN(2)" was in the 17th-19th update so I doubt it will do anything this time around. 

On another note its vaguely interesting that the Wharfedale LPDV832B and Wharfedale DV832B appear to share the same code but the DV832BN(2) doesn't - given they all have the same case I'd assumed they were internally the same.


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

steveroe said:


> I can sadly confirm it definitely does *not* solve the sound dropout problems.


This may have actually made it worse 

I've had two programs recorded since the update where the sound fails after some time, then doesn't come back. A channel change then restores the sound.

Anyone else had the same (Wharfedale DV832B)?


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

In two years with my DV832BN(2) I've had one recording like that - as you say a channel change restored sound. Perhaps I'll turn auto update off again!


----------



## steveroe (Oct 29, 2002)

steveroe said:


> This may have actually made it worse
> 
> I've had two programs recorded since the update where the sound fails after some time, then doesn't come back. A channel change then restores the sound.
> 
> Anyone else had the same (Wharfedale DV832B)?


I've had another two recordings with partial silence in the last two days. Well done Wharfedale, you've broken my box. 

Time for a new one...


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry to hear that - but thanks for the warning.


----------



## Ian_m (Jan 9, 2001)

So is there any conclusion, yet, of which Freeview boxes are still suitable for TiVo ?

I still have my SetPal Labgear box, with auto-updating, auto-scanning disabled and still works fine, despite some channels being missing (dating and one other ???) but am keeping an eye out for a suitable replacement.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 20, 2002)

There are two problems with using old digital terrestrial boxes.

First there are boxes that are affected by the split NIT such as SetPal.

Then after analogue switch off a transmission change from 2k to 8k will take place. This will affect a number of old boxes.

See http://www.ukfree.tv/fullstory.php?storyid=1107051492 for a list.


----------



## bigwold (Jun 4, 2003)

Without waiting for the inevitible I've switched to Pioneer TF100 boxes which if I've understood the spec correctly are 8k compliant but I expect some other change will come along soon enough to kill them off.

For anyone considering switching from Setpal to these I've found the following:

they are not as sensitive so I had to install a masthead amplifier

they have far less missed or wrong channel changes

I've had one box lose sound mid-program a couple of times and took a channel change to restore it - maybe a dodgy box?

they stack much better (I have a few) and seem unaffected by the infra-red transmitter directed at the adjacent box

they run cooler


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

On a side note, what about integrated digital tuners? Are these future proof?

Just wondering as my parents are looking at replacing their old CRT, and the digital switchover for them is next year.


----------



## DX30 (May 22, 2005)

DeadKenny said:


> On a side note, what about integrated digital tuners? Are these future proof?
> 
> Just wondering as my parents are looking at replacing their old LCD, and the digital switchover for them is next year.


The new DTT HD services are due to launch at the end of 2009 using DVB-T2, but you can't yet buy a DVB-T2 tuner in any form. Unless they really want to upgrade now they may like to wait a year until the new DVB-T2 sets come out. Even if they don't mind using an external HD box with the TV they may get some bargains as the old DVB-T sets get sold off.


----------



## pepsi_max2k (Dec 11, 2008)

Hey all, as this is the only thread on the DV832BN(2) firmware update I can find, I figured I'd post here. I'll start with the bugs I noticed present with v3.15 firmware before the recent update...

1. Text string error in EPG on Wednesdays - the text "Wednesday" causes the time in the top right corner to be pushed off the screen, leaving just "..." in it's place.

2. Very minor, but a similar thing happens when show titles are too long in the EPG. Or rather, would be too long, but only is too long because of the "...". Basically it pre-empts what will be too long, and anything that's at the exact length is presumed it will overrun so the final character/s are replaced with "..." when infact they would fit if it wasn't for "...".

3. Sound drop outs. Every 25 mins or so. Everyone's noticed this.

4. Sound looses sync, slowly, a little bit after every drop-out. It's fixed by changing channel.

5. Subtitles stick on on all but ITV, five, and I think 4 muxs. Ie. they stay on the screen permanently until replaced by another sub.
5.1. Subtitles, mainly live ones, pick up the colour of the subs on the same line even when they should have changed colour. eg:

Person one is speaking. Now person
two is speaking.

instead of:

Person one is speaking. Now person
two is speaking.

5.2. Subtitles overlap slightly at times, mainly when live, mainly on the first line, and is fixed when a second line of text appears.

6. Resolution issues on BBC Sport broadcasts; the 16:9 anamorphic isn't stretched out correctly and has the entire image broadcast as 4:3 on a 4:3 monitor while in 4:3 mode in the settings, instead of being stretched out to 16:9 correctly. the wide button has no effect.

7. Five muxes won't allow aspect changing with wide button (letterbox, full screen). This is on a 4:3 setting, dunno what it does when set to 16:9 as I never use it.

8. Not sure if it's really an issue, but old 4:3 broadcast material usually can't be altered using the wide button (eg. quincy, old films). Another non-issue is subtitles on 3, 5 and 4:3 material is very low on the screen (on a CRT) when there's only one line of text.

I think that was about it for major stuff. Here's what got fixed, and what broke, in 3.2.

1. No change.
2. Not seen it yet, probably no change.
3. Not witnessed it at all yet, may be fixed. Unfortunately, although minor drop outs are gone, there's now huge permanent sound-loss (until chanel change) but at a much longer interval.
4. Very slightly (looses sync a lot slower than previously). Also seems to be slight issues with sync on some channels, which appears permanent.
5. Fixed. BUT subtitles now dissapear permanently after a day or so, and needs a box powercycle to recover them.
5.1 / 5.2, not had enough time to see, but now live subtitles (news etc) have issues missing the entire first half of a second line until it shunts up to the top line.
6. Fixed. Yay, can finally watch F1 in peace.
7. Fixed.
8. No idea, but I presume it's the same unless the fix afftecting 7 helped it. Subtitle issue is the same.

Additions: 
Teletext EPG. Terrible slow thing, and causes a new message to display when powercycled, but both the new EPG and message can be dissabled by switching back to old epg in menu.

I think that's all. Basically, unless you use subtitles, it's better. Unfortunately my dad uses them permanently. So it sucks. But I have a spare goodmans with identicle software, just pre-update version, so I can swap if needed


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry but as a Tivo user I never deal with any of the Goodmans UI except when something goes wrong. The 16:9 switching issues have never shown up through Tivo, but then IIRC it inserts switching flags into recordings.

3. is a show stopper for me, the loss of half a second in a programme is annoying. Discovering days afterwards that a recording of half a program is mute would make me throw the box out the window.

Based on your post I'm very glad I missed the update but thanks for the detailed list.


----------



## Foxy (Mar 7, 2003)

AMc said:


> 3. is a show stopper for me, the loss of half a second in a programme is annoying. Discovering days afterwards that a recording of half a program is mute would make me throw the box out the window.


I couldn't agree more, the only solution would be to leave the subtitles on, but given that they seem to be borked...

Does anyone know if the Asda's Durabrand CG5660-M is supported by TiVo, and, if so, what problems I'm likely to encounter with it?

I'm now praying that my last remaining Daewoo Setpal box lasts for ever!!


----------



## DeadKenny (Nov 9, 2002)

DX30 said:


> The new DTT HD services are due to launch at the end of 2009 using DVB-T2, but you can't yet buy a DVB-T2 tuner in any form. Unless they really want to upgrade now they may like to wait a year until the new DVB-T2 sets come out. Even if they don't mind using an external HD box with the TV they may get some bargains as the old DVB-T sets get sold off.


Just realised I said they had an LCD, when I meant CRT, but anyway .

Same deal. Thing is currently they don't have any Freeview options, as there's no signal until the switchover, but once it's switched, there's no analogue, so they can't really wait.

However this is more really for their 2nd TV. The main TV is hooked up to Sky (not really interested in a 2nd box sub).

Doubt HD will really be relevant to them. Personally I wouldn't advise considering HD at any TV size less than 40" anyway, going by my personal experience of HD (unless you sit 5 inches from the screen). That kind of size is a bit big for them. Plus the broadcast HD choice is limited anyway.


----------

